# Feedback for my site



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

I had a slider with 3 rotating images before but decided to go with text with name of brand instead. So here is the new look. 
Check out everything you can like shop contact home page. Anything you can think of checking out on the site just check it out. Thanks

MY Site


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

I don't see the link to your shop.


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

tippy said:


> I don't see the link to your shop.


Sorry there now


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

I really like the theme you selected - it fits perfectly with your design style.

Don't like the ads in the sidebar - you risk sending people away to another site.

You need better product descriptions if you want the search engines to find you - words. Search engines need to see words. The Yoast SEO plugin would be helpful as it will guide you a bit and show you where you need to add keywords.

The search results page is confusing. Move the results to the top and the slider under the results. 

The contact page should have a contact form.


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

tippy said:


> I really like the theme you selected - it fits perfectly with your design style.
> 
> Don't like the ads in the sidebar - you risk sending people away to another site.
> 
> ...


Thanks I just added the ads after getting some traffic on the site to get some more revenue. I did think about how it could affect the site. I removed it because I think you're correct. I also am working on titles I could not come up with title for the shirts its not as easy as I thought. As for the results page I am trying to change that now. Thanks


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

Itsallaboutp said:


> I also am working on titles I could not come up with title for the shirts its not as easy as I thought.


lol. I know exactly what you mean.

Maybe instead of "Black on White Teddy Bear" you could call it "Phi Star Brand Teddy Bear T-shirt". I doubt many people would search for "Black on White Teddy Bear" when looking for your items on a t-shirt, and adding your name to the product lets people know that this is YOUR teddy bear and it won't be found on 100 other sites.

Keep in mind that I suck at SEO.


----------



## PhillyPrintPros (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey,

so personally, i thought it was very plain, i would add more banners or sliders or something to make it pop more.


----------



## forwill (Jun 28, 2012)

Itsallaboutp said:


> I had a slider with 3 rotating images before but decided to go with text with name of brand instead. So here is the new look.
> Check out everything you can like shop contact home page. Anything you can think of checking out on the site just check it out. Thanks
> 
> MY Site


instagram link is not working


----------



## Apostolica (Apr 10, 2009)

Just did a view page source check in your store and you have no keywords targeting your audience/niche. You need to get onto that ASAP.
You add the code directly under your head tag in your stores code area.


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

You mean in the home page?


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

Apostolica said:


> Just did a view page source check in your store and you have no keywords targeting your audience/niche. You need to get onto that ASAP.
> You add the code directly under your head tag in your stores code area.


On the home page?


----------



## Apostolica (Apr 10, 2009)

Itsallaboutp said:


> On the home page?


Yeah, homepage.

Here is mine, just copy and paste it into your stores html directly under the head tag.
Change the keywords to your own, so delete tattoo tshirts etc and make sure you have a comma between words.

<meta name="keywords" content="tattoo tshirts,tattoo t shirts, all over prints" />


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

Apostolica said:


> Itsallaboutp said:
> 
> 
> > On the home page?
> ...


Okay thanks greatly appreciated


----------



## Apostolica (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey, just checked out your code again and I can see you put in your keywords so that's great. I also just did a google check for your keyword " character tshirts" and your not on the first ten pages. Have you submitted your website to the search engines? Has your website been verified yet with google? If you have not submitted or been verified google will not have sent there bots to crawl your site. Which basically means you have not been crawled yet and the search engines have not ranked you yet.
If you have submitted and been verified then you need to work on your SEO to get better rankings.

Ummm, I'm thinking you have not submitted or been verified yet because you really should be on the first ten pages or much better if you have.

Here is a useful link about submitting to the search engines and getting verified to the search engines and some other great SEO stuff.

Search engine positioning and optimization | Preparing your pages for the search engines | Improve your ranking


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

Thank you so much I'm a one man "team" so there are lots of things I haven't done yet. I will check out the link thanks


----------



## Apostolica (Apr 10, 2009)

No worries mate. I too am a one man team, it's great being an alrounder as you can just implement stuff right away. Down the track when you get too busy to do everything you will employ people to help out.


----------



## teehugger (Jul 6, 2015)

the website is down at the moment, but if it helps, these are 7 excellent books on e-commerce that will REALLY help you with all aspects of your website if you're willing to really roll your sleeves up and get busy. i just added the last three to my hand written review notes for sharing

*5/5 Search Engine Optimization for Dummies* – Peter Kent
Don’t let the title fool you, this is a serious text full of essential information by a knowledgeable author who gets right to the point without a bunch of useless fluff like so many authors, though he does throw a joke in here and there. Most of the info isn’t too technical and is easy to read. I took pages of notes on what was covered (my definition of what makes ANY business book important) and in the end, felt as though I knew more than even some alleged SEO experts and web designers. Consider it essential reading whether you’re building your site yourself, or telling your programmer what tags and keywords etc. you want on every page.

*5/5 Entrepreneur Magazine’s Ultimate guide to Link Building* – Eric Ward & Garret French
Is a perfect companion to SEO for Dummies as it covers different territory, but does add a couple SEO tips of its own to the mix. Sometimes it gets a little technical, and tends to be aimed at larger companies, but it’s still a goldmine of crucial info for any e-commerce site owner. UNLIKE crappy books like Guerilla PR Wired, and Epic Content Marketing, this one actually thrown in some inspiration on how to come up with interesting content. The author doesn’t just stick to the subject of link building, but provides tons of great info and ideas.

*5/5 e-Commerce: Get It Right!* – Ian Daniel
Offers a lot of great info on what it takes to create a successful e-commerce site along with some basic SEO tips. About the only thing I DIDN’T like about the book was the author totally dismissing the idea of owners creating their own websites and insists on hiring expensive programmers. To make up for it though, he makes himself available with a direct e-mail link so that you can ask questions directly. Perhaps this is the FIRST book one should read when thinking about starting a website selling anything.

*5/5 Get Rich Click!* The Ultimate Guide to Making Money on the Internet - Marc Ofstofsky
It might sound like the title of a book in some sleazy “get rich quick scheme” infomercial, but this book is full of practical tips on how to improve your website along with some nice original SEO tips not covered in other books. It even offers ideas on alternative business models so some readers can make money in affiliate programs, for example, using nothing but the info in this book. On it’s own, it had more useful info than 3-4 other crappy e-Commerce books combined. It’s an excellent supplement to the 3 previous books.

*5/5 Traction: A Startup Guide to Getting Customers* – Gabriel Weinberg & Justin Mares the books starts off really slow in the first few chapters & covers commonly discussed marketing channels, but really takes off when it starts comparing them. For example, it does an excellent job of comparing various social media banner ads and goes beyond the standard FaceBook/Twitter/LinkedIn discussion every other book covers and talks about the value of emerging channels. It’s a great shopper’s guide for what marketing options are available with tons of great UNIQUE suggestions and even offers inspiration. It TOTALLY destroys Epic Content Marketing and Guerilla PR Wired and a few other books combined.

Another example of a REALLY juicy piece of info involves magazine ads. One of the better books I read, Small Buisness Bible I think, mentioned that it's possible to get deals on unused remnant ad space. Until now, wherever I read it was the only place that mentioned this nice tip, but I got nowhere with it when talking to the magazine I was planning to target my first ad in. Traction, however, passes this info along too with another juicy CRITICAL nugget that there are ad agencies out there that specialize in finding remnant space!

*5/5 Ultimate Guide to Optimizing Your Website* – Jon Rognerud covers much of the same territory as other e-commerce books (eg. SEO, keywords, link building and social media), but does so with a very unique perspective adding TONS of new and up to date tips and tricks others miss. It’s loaded with great resources too, and like E-commerce: Get It Right!, the author provides personal contact info and openly encourages readers to contact him many times on virtually every topic throughout the book! Sometimes it gets a little technical or scatters bits of related info between chapters eg. 3 different lists of directories to submit your website to, but overall, it’s an amazing resource as either a really deep primer on building a successful site, or as a supplement to a stack of the best books on e-commerce and SEO. It is simply a GOLD MINE of info… even too much to remember or even take notes on eg. What to look for in a webhost.

*4/5 Inbound Marketing and SEO: Insight from the MOZ Blog* - Rand Fishkin & Thomas Hogerhaven sometimes gets technical and sometimes doesn’t explain content adequately, eg. Using schema.org “markup vocabulary” to enhance your SEO, though it’s the ONLY book I’ve read that ever even mentions this new innovation. It also very often lists links to outside sources for more info making it less useful without net access, but it covers a lot of original content not in other books provided by dozens of experts at MOZ Blog. It’s an excellent supplement to the other books listed.


----------



## Itsallaboutp (May 5, 2015)

Yes it is down for now. I am focusing on my other brand. Which I think is better and gets me more sales right now.


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

Not to stir the pot, but I disagree about the meta keywords. Google has officially announced that they ignore these keywords. Useful back in 2001, but it got spammy. Example, a t-shirt company adding keywords like Apple iPod as a keyword. Not relative and only an bad attempt to draw in traffic.

Some seo experts believe keywords actually can lower your rank with google if they think the keywords are a spam attempt of some kind. I do not use them.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

buffettnh said:


> Not to stir the pot, but I disagree about the meta keywords. Google has officially announced that they ignore these keywords. Useful back in 2001, but it got spammy. Example, a t-shirt company adding keywords like Apple iPod as a keyword. Not relative and only an bad attempt to draw in traffic.
> 
> Some seo experts believe keywords actually can lower your rank with google if they think the keywords are a spam attempt of some kind. I do not use them.


I do not agree with you, why you consider Google only as search engine....there is bing and others also
A good seo will never spam


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear that, but the proof has been made public by the major engines.

Bing (Same as yahoo) says it is dead for SEO
https://blogs.bing.com/webmaster/2014/10/03/blame-the-meta-keyword-tag/

Nor does Google
Official Google Webmaster Central Blog: Google does not use the keywords meta tag in web ranking

No other engine worth getting into. These two are 99% of the search engine market, and most of that 99% is google. No sense in catering to some other search engine for 1% when it may in fact hurt your rankings on google / bing.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes agree with you on basis of these articles, but not in practical terms


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

gnizitigid said:


> Yes agree with you on basis of these articles, but not in practical terms


I am listening. Please explain.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

buffettnh said:


> I am listening. Please explain.


Ok try it practical on your own website

Your SEO optimized title


Remove this as it is not related to your website
Your SEO optimized title

Add description tag and keywords tag and than check traffic in Google Analytic


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

gnizitigid said:


> Ok try it practical on your own website
> 
> Your SEO optimized title
> 
> ...


First, thank you for catching that extra title in there. Just switched to 3DC and did not see that. We do have an active meta title and description already. Just no keywords. But, respectfully, you did not explain why adding keywords will help with anything. Telling me to add them and then watch analytics, which will takes weeks/months, is really not informational without a foundation of knowledge.

Here is a video, right from google, that says they ignore them for search engine rankings. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jK7IPbnmvVU

Keep in mind, I am not trying to tick you off. Far from it. I just always listen, but I need evidence.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

buffettnh said:


> First, thank you for catching that extra title in there. Just switched to 3DC and did not see that. We do have an active meta title and description already. Just no keywords. But, respectfully, you did not explain why adding keywords will help with anything. Telling me to add them and then watch analytics, which will takes weeks/months, is really not informational without a foundation of knowledge.
> 
> Here is a video, right from google, that says they ignore them for search engine rankings. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jK7IPbnmvVU
> 
> Keep in mind, I am not trying to tick you off. Far from it. I just always listen, but I need evidence.


I think you are correct on keywords.


----------

